# Ewe in trouble??



## sheepmomma (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a suffolk ewe that is 138 days today. Exactly a week ago we found her laying in the lot and unable to get up without assistance. We had a local experienced shepherd check her and he said she was in the beginning stages of lambing. We moved her to a lambing pen where she was then eating and walking with obvious discomfort, but up and looking okay. I was patiently waiting for nature to take it's course. 3 days ago I noticed a mucous drainage and assumed she was loosing her mucous plug and was moving to the next phase. She has since lost her appetite and as of yesterday is unable to get up without assistance. She is now laying on her side and I am having to bring her water and have been giving her Gatorade for the electrolytes. Is it possible for her to just be having a prolonged labor or is something wrong?


----------



## miss_thenorth (Mar 8, 2011)

Toxemia? BigBrown Horse jsut went through this, although IDK if she posted it on this forum.  She did on sufficient Self.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like pregnancy toxemia.  DO NOT let her lay on her side though, prop her up with something like a bale of hay or straw.   She needs more nutrition, either with grain or propylene glycol (a good quick remedy!).  I'd start her out on propylene glycol and start giving her grain every day.  You'll have to keep an eye on her until she lambs, and even a few days after possibly.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 8, 2011)

She needs to be treated for pregnancy toxemia. Right away!!!   

2 to 3 oz of Propylene glycol given 2 to 3 times a day orally.
Also probiotics or yogurt mixed with some water.

IV glucos administered by a vet.

Other high energy drenches,
nutri-drench
dextrose
(1 part molasses, to 2 parts Kayro, to 1 parts corn oil)

also recommended to give Vit B complex injections. 

Get her up, as soon as possible, exercise is important

Once back on feed, she will need higher energy from alfalfa hay, corn until she lambs.


----------



## sheepmomma (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for all the advice. We found out that she has hypocalcemia and received IV therapy and treatment. We will be keeping a close eye on her until the delivery. Thanks again, I am so glad I stubbled across this site.


----------

